# Questions about checking yourself for dilation



## smeather7

I am 37w3d and decided to check for dilation. My doctor said at my last appointment that I am 2cm dilated, but I wanted to see for myself. I read that your cervix is at the end and is soft like pursed lips that you can slip a finger in. When I tried to find mine, I reached way far back and it felt as though my vagina was never ending. I felt around everywhere but could find nothing. Then I noticed a rough patch that was a ring inside my vagina, tight like a rubber band, that I could squeeze 3 fingers through(maybe more). Is this my cervix and why the heck does it have a hard border? I don't think it is because everyone says it should be soft. What does your cervix feel like when dilated? Is it open like a mouth or closed lips that can stretch to fit more fingers? Will there be a wall directly after you poke through the cervix or more squish? Can you reach too far and pass the cervix? I don't get it at all! Can someone explain with details how a dilated cervix feels, the rim, inside and out?!


----------



## babers

Honestlyl i could never feel my cervix at the end of pregnancy because it was just too far back for me to reach. It sounds like what you found was probably it because what else could it have been really?


----------



## tmr1234

That is your cervix. Mine atm is very very soft and thin it is about 1cm long/high and it is about 3-4 fingers open if you feel inside your cervix (if you can reach) you will come to a hard thing that is your waters and babies head.


----------



## Tanni31

here's a link hun on how to fgure out how far dilated you are. My hubby found it quite funny, but it stuck in his head, as he'll be checking. 

https://nurturedmoms.com/cervical-dilation-visual-aid-portland-doula/


----------



## leahsbabybump

Hey hun you shouldnt really poke about up there if you dont know what your feeling for as yes you can put your fingers up too high and go through your cervix :-/ Also the risk on infection is huge.
Midwifes in the UK refuse to even check your cervix until you are in labour as there is no need to know whats happening up their beforehand


----------



## Luna

leahsbabybump said:


> Hey hun you shouldnt really poke about up there if you dont know what your feeling for as yes you can put your fingers up too high and go through your cervix :-/ Also the risk on infection is huge.
> Midwifes in the UK refuse to even check your cervix until you are in labour as there is no need to know whats happening up their beforehand

Couldn't agree more. Please don't fiddle around up there. Is it worth the risk of infection or accidentally breaking your waters? Baby will come when they come and all these measurements actually have little bearing on when baby comes

Luna (a GP...)


----------



## SatansSprite

I followed a woman on Youtube through her pregnancy. She's a trained doula and even she refused to allow her doc to check her until she was actually in labour. She stated her reasoning in a few of her videos: Prior dilation has no bearing on when you'll deliver. You could be a couple cm's for weeks and not go into labour at all, OR, on the flip side a doc could check you and tell you that you aren't dilated at all at that point and yet you could still end up delivering baby that day/night.


----------



## Lozdi

I'm surprised you can even reach your cervix! I can barely reach my twinkle and I am only 29 weeks :haha:

But indeed, leave it alone, the last thing you want to be doing is irritating it! I have my own speculum and I am dying to see my own cervix while pregnant but I am resisting! :hugs:


----------



## smeather7

Thanks girls! I know I shouldn't have checked but curiosity got the best of me! And I totally agree with the dilation means nothing. I was dilated to 3cm with my son for weeks and 4cm an entire week before the doctor finally broke my waters to induce me!


----------



## aegle

The hard outside is supposed to feel like a taut rubber band... Dunno why, but it's supposed to :)


----------



## TwoRdue

Tanni31 said:


> here's a link hun on how to fgure out how far dilated you are. My hubby found it quite funny, but it stuck in his head, as he'll be checking.
> 
> https://nurturedmoms.com/cervical-dilation-visual-aid-portland-doula/

:haha: I know this old but had to laugh when I clicked the link:haha:


----------



## cupcakekate

Haha just clicked it too!!!


----------



## MrsGards

Lol love the link


----------



## avapopsmum

It does sound like you found may have found your cervix as before it starts to soften and thin out it can feel firm. I have to agree with pp's though that examining yourself can be dangerous due to the risk of infection and chance that you could accidentally rupture your membranes while you're doing it. It may sound dramatic but if baby's head is still high and you break your waters baby's cord could prolapse which can be very dangerous for your baby. I'm a student mw and midwives in my experience won't do sweeps usually before 40 weeks and unless baby head is engaged for this reason. If you want an examination/sweep please ask your midwife or doctor xx


----------



## _jellybean_

post is from 2012


----------



## dizzy65

I lol'd when I clicked the link too ;)


----------



## nannasin28

Baby will come when they come and all these measurements actually have little bearing:happydance:


----------

